# Betta male



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have a male elephant ear plakat. He has tumors and is showing signs of dying. He's getting older, so it does not surprise me that he is dying. My question is.....are the tumors of the dragon/plakat strain contagious to other Bettas? I would like to start a sorority of female Betta in the same 55g tank. Do I need to do any special type of cleaning???

Appreciate any and all answers


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No, its not contagious. Sorry that hes dying fro this. I lost many dragons to it myself.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I am inclined to put him down. He is still eating good, but lays around on the bottom a lot and lists to one side or the other some. Still loves his crushed snails too. I will wait it out, but if he gets much worse, I don't want him suffering. 

Thanks for the fast answer. If I don't have to special clean the tank, I think I am going to order 7-9 females from Hennic.


----------

